
Android is now the world’s largest earthquake detection network - mikece
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/android-is-now-the-worlds-largest-earthquake-detection-network/
======
a5withtrrs
While I like the idea in theory, and I think it's pretty cool, I'm a little
concerned about non-stop motion sensor analytics of my phone.

Especially since things like keylogging using motion sensors have been
demonstrated.

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/08/smartphone_ke...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/08/smartphone_keys.html)

I hope the feature also has an 'opt out' option available.

~~~
ecf
I fee there’s a trend in the software world to implement a feature for the
sole purpose of providing plausible deniability for a nefarious data
collection policy.

For example, cell phone numbers and “account security”

